# Reset Chausson Ford Transit Engine Service Logs?



## harryajh (May 7, 2018)

We have a 2015 Chausson Welcome 717A on a Ford Transit base.

Recently the dashboard has been showing "Service Due Now", pretty self-explanatory if it had not been fully serviced 2 months ago!

There is apparently, away to reset "the logs" so this message isn't displayed, I've tried idling for 20 mins and turning off/on, as suggested by sales office, but makes no difference

does anyone by any chance have any idea what else I could try short of taking into a Garage?

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

look here and it should give you what you need to know






similar to the ducato reset

barry


----------



## harryajh (May 7, 2018)

thanks barry, will give it a go when we're next out (a couple of weeks time), and let you know what happens!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Harry!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we dropped into a Ford dealer when ours showed that service error - a quick chat with service reception who called a technician over and all sorted free of charge in 5 mins.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Was it serviced by a garage? 
If so they should have reset the system when the service was completed. Perhaps you should “remind” them of this requirement when you next speak with/visit them?? (Ana angle for a few quid off your next service for the trouble you had to go to in order to get it reset.

It MIGHT be a common issue, a pal has a Transit, bought it new just over a year ago, his service light came on after less than 2000 miles whilst he was on holiday in France!! 

Andy

P.s. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## harryajh (May 7, 2018)

sorry for the delay in getting back here but it's taken this long to resolve, so, after two trips to our local garage and finally to the Dealer we bought it from, it looks like (touch Wood), it's finally fixed!

the reset procedure only reset's the Oil change due warning, I needed a new Charge Air Sensor which for some bizarre reason was showing "Service Due Now", talk about misleading!

hope that helps someone but just got it sorted before the warranty expired - cheers!


----------

